# Why do Massachusetts voters dislike Romney?



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
..
*A one term Governor whose own state won't vote for him for President has to reveal something about this guy.*
..
*WTF*
...
...
*If Hilary Clinton were to declare herself independent and run between Obama and Romney she would beat them both by 10 points. 
And I'm a registered Republican, not Tea Party. Not social conservative. I'm a moderate. Romney is just not right. 
*


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

You got to remember MA is a very liberal state, if Romney was from Texas I bet he would be a democrat.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Paul Begala on Romney: Once a Bully, Always a Bully
May 11, 2012 12:33 PM EDT
Romney would be able to dismiss the bullying story as ancient history if it didn't confirm what we already suspected about him-that he's a serial abuser of power.

Print
Email
Comments (2940)

It is a good general principle that we ought not hold teenage wrongdoing against middle-aged people. Mitt Romney has run a business, run the Olympics, run a state, run for the Senate, and run for president. Surely we can and should judge him on his performance of those public duties.

But what if childhood conduct helps shed a light on adult behavior? Romney's teenage bullying hurts him because it is consonant with his adult record. Voters may well conclude: once a bully, always a bully; once a privileged abuser of power, always a privileged abuser of power.

If the Washington Post reports of his teenage behavior are true-and even Romney does not dispute them, except to disingenuously say he doesn't remember-what adult traits do those actions presage?

First, abuse of power. Romney was tall, handsome, and rich. But he was not athletic, at a time and a place when athleticism among young men was the coin of the realm. So he became a cheerleader. Like fellow cheerleaders George W. Bush and Rick Perry, he adopted a macho swagger, perhaps overcompensating for his lack of ability on the field. Maybe that's why he didn't confront his nonconformist classmate alone but rather took the coward's path: assembling a posse in an episode one classmate described as like "Lord of the Flies."

A less-commented upon part of the Post's story on Romney's teenage years is nearly as cruel as the bullying of his classmate. Cranbrook, Romney's elite private academy, had a teacher who was so visually impaired the kids called him "The Bat." Romney and a pal walked The Bat up to a door. Romney beckoned The Bat to walk through first, making a sweeping motion toward the door as if it were open, but it wasn't. The Bat walked into the closed door as Mitt collapsed in fits of sadistic laughter.
Romney 2012

Republican presidential candidate, former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney speaks at a town hall-style meeting in Euclid, Ohio, May 7, 2012. (Jae C. Hong / AP Photo)

One can draw a straight line from the young man who pinned down a terrified teenager and walked a blind man into a closed door, to the adult who put the family dog in a kennel and strapped it to the roof of the car, to the businessman who laid off hundreds of people, cancelled their health benefits, and paid himself millions while their company went bankrupt. And the line continues: the governor who slashed education and raised fees on the middle class, and the possible president who would use his power to cut taxes on his fellow millionaires while pushing for the gradual demise of traditional Medicare.

Then there is the aura of someone who acts as if the rules don't apply to him. The Post reported that the abused boy was ultimately expelled from Cranbrook-for smoking a cigarette. Really. The victim got expelled for smoking a cigarette, but Mitt faced no sanctions for maliciously victimizing a vulnerable student and a teacher. It's good to be a prince. Maybe that's why Romney felt entitled to take a $10 million bailout for Bain, but opposed President Obama's bailout of the auto industry. He thinks there's one set of rules for the privileged, and another for the rest of us.

This is why Romney's ancient misconduct at Cranbrook haunts him today: it helps illuminate the man who seeks to become the most powerful person in the world.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan,

Very articulate and well reasoned. I can add nothing except that people like Mitt fell divinely entitled to rule. This is what the uninformed, unthinking, far right schlubs are working for, totaly oblivious to the fact that are working against their own interests. You are a Republican I could respect.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Steve, so you saying Romney is too much like a Kennedy?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Obamaromney and Romneyobama are simply two faces of the same coin and that coin is *Big Government* and *Big Government* will eventually be the downfall of every *American* as well as all of the others who depend on *US*.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

aka Charles: I agree. We should also not be interfering with other countries business. We are not the world police!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hellifino. My state voted for a felon inmate, lol.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Isn't this a topic that belongs in Non shop talk???


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I usually don't comment on politics…but Helluvawreck is 100% on the money…..I feel for my kids and grand kids, I believe they will face some hard times during their lifetime, because of Big Government…I will not be voting in any of the upcoming elections for anyone….Maybe just Maybe before I become tree fertilizer there will be one person in any election that I truly believe could and would be worth voting for, but I'm not holding my breath. The coin is spinning…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*On May 7, Romney displayed a profile in cowardice at a town hall when he let a supporter's claim that Pres. Obama was guilty of treason go unanswered.*


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Because he is a Mormon and believes that Joseph Smith found another bible buried in up state New York, Eden is in Missouri and God lives on the planet Kolob. Let me ask you, Do you want him having the nuclear launch codes?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Pat,

Not at all. The Kennedys, all of them, knew what they stood for and stood for it. Romney will stand for whatever you want him to; until someone else wants him to stand for something else. The Kennedys wanted to make the world a better place for EVERYONE. Romney wants to make it a beter place for himself and his cronies. The Kennedys, all of them, wanted to defend those who couldn't defend themselves. Romney got together a posse and attacked a kid who couldn't defend himself. The bastard didn't even have the courage to attack him on his own. The Kennedys had money, but while they lived very well and saw to it their families enjoyed great priviledge, they also believed that with wealth came responsibility and used their wealth to make better the lives of the less fortunate. Romney, used his money to buy up distressed companies, loot them, run them into the ground, cash out and destroy jobs and lives. Not much similarity except the money part, Pat.

Has the United States deteriorated so much that we could actually think Romney is worthy of the Presidency? Maybe so; W was elected (sort of) twice!!!

Steve


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Shouldn't Paul Begala say this about Obama: Once a Drug Head Girl Pusher, Always a Drug Head Girl Pusher??
By David Bellow

I recently came across an article on The Daily Beast "Paul Begala on Romney: Once a Bully, Always a Bully".

In the article, Paul starts out by saying that "It is a good general principle that we ought not hold teenage wrongdoing against middle-aged people."

Paul then goes straight into saying it is okay to hold this 40 year old teenage incident against Romney Why? Because as an adult, Romney was a "bully" when he "cut" education as a governor and because his company laid people off.

Okay Paul, according to your logic, it would be perfectly fine for you to write an article with this as the headline: "Paul Begala on Obama: Once a Drug Head Girl Pusher, Always a Drug Head Girl Pusher".

This article would start out talking about how you would not normally hold Obama's ADMITTED teenage drug use against him now that he is a grown man.

You would then of course write an article that says it is okay to hold Obama's past drug use against him.

Why? Because Obama hasn't changed. Our border with Mexico is being overtaken by drug cartels. Drug Trafficking and Drug Cartel Violence along the border is shocking, like this massive cartel battle on the Texas/Mexico border or this shootout between Texas law enforcement and several drug cartel members. Yet, Obama has pulled our troops from the border. He even came to Texas and joked about how the border is safe and Republicans will not be happy until there is a moat with alligators. This is very similar to when he joked about doing drugs by saying that he "inhaled frequently … that was the point." Obama seems to have a pattern of joking about doing drugs and drug related border violence.

You would then go on to say that you would not normally hold it against a grown Obama for admittedly shoving a girl in school, but then you would write about how it is okay to hold this against him. Why? Because Obama still shoves women around. He has recently shoved women in Texas around by defunding a women's health program simply because Texas decided not to give any of that tax money to abortion mills. So Obama cuts off the entire women's health service program funding and kicks all the women using that program out on the street all because Obama would rather fund Planned Parenthood more than he wants to provide health services to women. And of course, there is Obamacare, which is Obama unconstitutionally pushing all Americans around by making us all purchase health insurance from private companies or face a penalty.

I can't wait for that article to come out, Paul.

Seriously though, how about we talk about the issues affecting us today instead of bringing up 40-year-old stories told by Obama campaign workers who used to go to school with Romney. One of the witnesses to this incident now says he did not see or know about the incident, and even the brother of this kid, who was allegedly bullied, says the story is factually incorrect and politically motivated. The guy is not even alive anymore to verify if this happened to him. Really? I guess I am not surprised that this vague 40-year-old alleged high school incident is being brought up by the liberal media even though the media ignores Obama's ADMITTED past drug use.

It is all a ploy to distract people from Obama's unpopularity on many issues.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Chappaquiddick comes to mind, for those that don't know:

The term "Chappaquiddick incident" refers to the circumstances involving the death of Mary Jo Kopechne, whose body was discovered underwater inside an automobile belonging to her driver, U.S. Senator Edward M. "Ted" Kennedy. During the early morning hours of July 19, 1969, Kopechne's body and the car were found in a tidal channel on Chappaquiddick Island, Massachusetts. After the discovery, Kennedy gave a statement to police saying that during the previous night, Kopechne was his passenger when he took a wrong turn and accidentally drove his car off a bridge and into the water. After pleading guilty to a charge of leaving the scene of an accident after causing injury, Kennedy received a suspended sentence for two months in jail. The incident became a national scandal, and may have influenced Kennedy's decision not to campaign for the Presidency of the United States in 1972 and 1976.

To add insult to injury Kennedy named his dog "splash" for good measure.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

*""Isn't this a topic that belongs in Non shop talk???""*

I am with Jim on this one take it somewhere else.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

at the header here

it says

*« back to Non-shop Talk forum*

what's the problem


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

This is getting surreal. You'd think grownups might have a little red flag go off in their head with a press that makes them privvy to what lay in the deep recesses of Romney's mind during high school but won't even dig up Obama's report card from any school he attended. Nahhhhhh, nothing suspicious or too obvious there! Lol.

The good news is, these same folks are easy to sell woodwork to at exhorbinant prices.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

For a long time I've been saying that people put way too much importance and power on the president. After all he is only one man. The real enemy here is as Charles put it( big government.) we need to look away from Obama and or Romney and declair war on the Senators and members of the house. Its time to put term limits on the senate and house both . You'll find that corruption comes with long terms…....................Schloemoe I don't like talking politics lest of all on lumberjocks its about wood and woodworking….


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

@Dan the original poster of this topic. 
I doesn't surprise me that a republican doesn't support the apparent nominee. I think the GOP has gone off the deep end. My opinion, I know, and there are more than some who would disagree. I think that they have gone further towards the abyss with every election cycle. I now call it the republicon party, because I believe it has been taken over by monied interest using fear and deceit to place their candidates into office.

I don't think it's some high level conspiracy, just people with power and money wanting more of both.

Do I think the democratic party is some kind of panacea that will sole all our problems? NO, emphatically no.

I think, and I have posted this before, that the problem in DC is not a people problem, it's a legislative problem. There is a reason that hundreds of lawyers, spend millions each, to chase a job that pays thousands. It's not because they are bad at math. The problem is that it is legal for groups with money to use it to affect legislation.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

He would probably be better off he just gave up and went to cutting hair.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Fussy while I do have respect for Jack and even Bobby after that I have none. The Chappaquiddick incident hapened before I was born but more recently the legislation introduced by Rhode Island representative Patrick Kennedy.

"During my earliest days in journalism, I noticed that Rep. Patrick Kennedy, Rhode Island Democrat and son of Sen. Ted Kennedy, introduced legislation for a tax break on yacht purchases. I can't find my ancient articles collecting dust, but the Tax Foundation summarized it, "20-percent tax credit to anyone who buys a new custom luxury vessel, of at least 50 feet in length, in the United States. For example, if an individual purchases a $250,000 custom yacht, that person will receive a credit against his federal income taxes of $50,000." Kennedy's district, of course, included many boat builders."

For full story click here#

Im sure this was just in the best interest of the fine people of Rhode Island.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..


----------

